# Moving into almond pollination 2009.



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:Good Luck to all you beekeepers moving into the 2009 almond pollination?
I hope that your moving is uneventful and smooooth.
Ernie Lucas
Queen Breeder


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey thanks Ernie, everything went well, very uneventful this year.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*everything went well, very uneventful this year.*

Very uneventful is what I like to hear.
We finally got some rain!
Ernie


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

So do you think the rain will increase the demand for bees? Will growers try to produce a crop? I guess it's only a rain and not 10-20 rains like it sounds some areas need.

Jean-Marc


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*So do you think the rain will increase the demand for bees?*

The rain is welcomed for the bees to survive until pollination time 2010.
Queen production was cut short last year because of the lack of rainfall.
Ernie


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine havent gotten across border yet....in NV tonight and should cross into CA tomorrow. If it is like last year...well someone might have to bail me out of jail!


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

"someone might have to bail me out of jail!" Hopefully it won't come to that. They can be a real pain down there. Just keep your pallets clean underneath and you'll be fine.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

This site has gotten awfully slow recently, must be show time. Good luck.

Jean-Marc


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

jean-marc said:


> ...... must be show time...


Yeah, the rubber is really hitting the road this week. 
Even though ours went in smooth and uneventful I won't truly relax til we have the money in the bank.
At least it looks like good weather to be moving them.
Good luck everyone.
Sheri


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Been down in the almonds all week.This is always the first orchard to bloom in the area we are in(pic taken yesterday).Looks like rain and cool temps are coming for the next week or two.
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/IMG_0032-1.jpg


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

WOW, great pic. I always wanted to be out there for the bloom, it is gorgeous.
Where abouts are you? I didn't think they were that far along anywhere yet.
Sheri


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Thats in the northern Sacramento Valley around Corning.Most of the orchards aren't that far along yet.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Loggermike:

Do you think that the forecasted rain may make some farmers changer their minds about this season? Some guys were apparently not getting bees because of water issues. Will the rain change their mind? They still have that chance. So, what says your crystal ball?

Jean-Marc


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

pahvantpiper

Well we are sitting at Truckee waiting for identification of a larva found under a handhold....probably a box elder bug. All pallets were pressure washed and cleaned....looked like new...but its hard to get everything. Last year I sat in the heat in Needles 76 hours (3+days) waiting for them to identify a larva.....was a wax moth larva as we replaced some hive bodies and one evidentially had a wax moth larva in it. The bees pulled it out onto the truck bed and it took the brilliant people in Ca with PHD after their name that long to figure out it was something sold in every fish bait store in the US>>>!!! What a waste of taxpayer money! Now they look for fire ants although they already have them!!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

My gut feeling is its too little too late.Even if the rest of the wet season was above normal,there is still the environmentalist issue with the delta smelt. Some growers know they aren't going to get the water they need, so that has created an oversupply of bees.Its gonna be tough this year.Long term still looks good though.

http://www.freshplaza.com/news_detail.asp?id=37612
http://www.sacbee.com/topstories/story/1606011.html


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Sutton,

I've heard they're harder down there by needles, I've never had to so through that inspection station. Sorry to hear of the troubles - You're right about California, they know how to waste tax payer money better than the rest. I don't even want to get started on the stupid smelt. Some stupid non-native fish is more important than our livelyhoods.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Good Luck Sutton on getting into the state before your bees are impacted. They can be really idiotic with those inspections. This fall a friend of ours got hung up because they found a drone larva and couldn't figure out what strange invasive species it was. Sheesh! Lucky it wasn't a weekend, that can be the worse time to go through because they can't find the "experts" to identify the obvious.
We got stopped at Needles last year with no bees on our one ton at all, but we did have a few bee boxes with reducers in them. They dug around in the reducers and took flashlights to those boxes looking for hive beetles. This was on a truck coming out of Wisconsin in November, not much chance of beetles. No wonder the state is going broke (I know, California, cheap shot, sorry :lookout
Sheri


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

dont go through needles if you can help it.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll give the not going tru needles 10 amens ..but since I'm stuck in Truckee not sure it matters but at least its 23 degrees andnot 80.....much better on the bees. BIg thing to me is they dont look at most other loads like they do bees....some trucks go in and they dont even look at the with construction materials.....also a beekeeper friend of mine said thedont even clean his hives in Wisconisn...just ships them.....since I'll be in Wi this summer I may ship from there but I hate putting them in a holding yard that long!


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*10 4 Lake Thompson*

Needles is the worst. Videl junction about 50 miles south is well worth the extra miles. Don't get me started.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I guess sitting in a blizzard is easier on the bees than facing meltdown in the desert. But still, no hard working beek should have to put up with this crap.Hope the rest of your trip goes OK Sutton


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jean-marc said:


> This site has gotten awfully slow recently, must be show time. Good luck.
> 
> Jean-Marc


Yep, it's bingo time.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Yep, it's bingo time.


What, nobody up any bingo.

http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/?action=view&current=100_2868.jpg

http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/?action=view&current=100_2871.jpg


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

First told me I couldnt get thru because of ONE ant. I then called Sacremento main office and was told they allowed no be ants. My Florida ant certificate stated I was allowed 5 without problems.....when I brought this to their attention they had evidentually got on a ladder and found a larva in a a cocoon an said I had to switch pallets of wash load. Now we are in snow 5 inches deep.....and they want me to off load and wash! Pallets were pressure washed before loading and clean. I guess this little bug was in a corner and didnt get seen and was stuck real good. They spent about an hour going over the load. Driver said when he told them bees were from Fl they went back to load looking acting like Barney Fife. The last load he took in from SD. they walked around load and said go on. After again talking to the big wigs in Sacremento and loosing my cool and using some colorful language they finally determined I was not carrying anything dangerous and let me in as of 1:45. By this time snow was piling up and we used chains to get over donner pass. Bees are now off truck in orchard!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

C-4....bingo.

Nice pics but I think you are whimping out by only stacking them four pallets high. You could easily go six high.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

suttonbeeman said:


> ... Bees are now off truck in orchard!...


Wow, a little too much excitement for me. Glad to hear it all worked out and they are safely on the ground.:applause:
Sheri


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Just another*

day in Paradise


----------



## K&L HONEY (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey Keith,
That truck wasnt over weight was it.:shhhh:
Stay away from Chowcilla.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*What, nobody up any bingo.*

Kieth,
Nice photos.
Are you using W or U pallet clips?
Are those pallets 48" long?

Ernie


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

BEES4U said:


> Kieth,
> Nice photos.
> Are you using W or U pallet clips?
> Are those pallets 48" long?
> ...


Ernie, we use a "W" clip & 48" long pallets.

Larry, the last two loads, 85000 & 88000 lb.

We use a thong top for the girls, to keep the lids from BLOWING off in transport.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

*Thong top*

Keith:

Never heard of a thong , at least not in reference to a top. So what is it? Are they kinda like ladders that span the load and have contact points on the lids?

Jean-Marc


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

JM,

Just a net to cover the essential parts, ie., lids.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Gotcha.

Jean-Marc


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

*Bees still wanted?*

There seems to be some talk that farmers may still want bees. Hope it that the latest rains with more to come, and snowpack, might be enough improvement in water allotments? The weather has held the bloom off, with the next week looking rainy/cloudy. State of CA will announce water figures on 20th. Still reports of lots of bees available in CA. Maybe not too late to get placed.

A beek said that he's about 75% in, and the farmer (thru broker) asking to renegotiate price? (Beek only part of the many thousand hives on the farm.) Asked to make a 'voluntary concession', ($5-10 per) with implication being if you don't make concession this year, you won't be back on farm next year. Anyone else hearing this? 

Has anyone seen broker contract for 2010 floating around, price $100 per hive?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

mbholl said:


> Has anyone seen broker contract for 2010 floating around, price $100 per hive?


Tad bit early on this one I would think. :waiting:


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

That's what I thought....I actually saw the (unsigned) contract, tho.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*saw the (unsigned) contract*

What were the stats on the frame count?
Ernie


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

"8 frame average or better" We are still moving bees in for this season, not even close to thinking about 2010?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

The tread says moving bees into the almonds.What's wrong with this picture.

http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/?action=view&current=100_2880.jpg


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*What's wrong with this picture.*

Foot steps crossing the road are in one direction with one big one by the 09.
The depth of H2 O in the solid state is only 2"
The owner slept in after a much deserved sleep after moving all of his hives into the almonds.
The fork lift does not have a heated seat.
Ernie


----------



## K&L HONEY (Mar 21, 2008)

First mud now snow. You better keep the chains handy.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Got home yesterday. 
All the bees look great, all rented for a good price.
Seemed like the good extra bees were being used up.
Now if we can keep them from starving in this weather.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

allmy beesmade grade and are in. I do know a beek who has about 160 hives he needs to rent in central ca so if anyone knows of a orchard needing them let me know!


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Delivering more tonight, then running the feed truck for the next 3 days, outlook is cold and rainy until next sunday, no bloom for the bees to work.

Took a lot of heat from a new grower this season, wanted his bees in by feb 4th, because his field was blooming! , not a flower yet and now I have to spend time & money feeding them.


Everything is rented, and lmost beeks I now have used all their extra hives, SAtill lots of time to deliver hives.

Larry


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Pollination weather conditions*

2/18/09
Hour-by-Hour Trend View for
Modesto, CA 
http://www.weather.com/weather/hourbyhour/graph/USCA0714?begHour=0&begDay=50&from=hrly_graph

Fresno, CA
http://www.weather.com/weather/hourbyhour/graph/USCA0406?begHour=1&begDay=50&from=hrly_graph
Ernie


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

if any one knows of anyone needing bees around Fresno let me know. I have a friend who has about 160 extras.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Bees 4 rent*

Old friend of mine, 3rd gen Calif bkpr, superbees, coming off winter honeyflows, you wouldn't want to sit next to him, looking at 1800 colonies w/o a home right now.


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

Everything went well, still have 300 extra. But for how many go in, not too big a deal. If anyone has some don't make grade, and need some let me know. If it wasn't for one grower cutting back from his regular 2300 to 1800 or another 1300 to 1100 I would have been OK. Do think I should invest in a crystal ball.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

1000 extra.Dont want to play the cheap game.Dont give up hope though.With all the rain those empty cheap $75.00 boxes might just pop up.Keep the fingers crossed.Let it rain.:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*you wouldn't want to sit next to him*

:scratch:Can you elaborate on the statement.
I can see too many hives in one floral locality and that would influence your hives productivity.
Ernie


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

high rate of speed said:


> With all the rain those empty cheap $75.00 boxes might just pop up.:


Hey Lou, get it right, $ 50 for empties, $100 with some bees ( field run)& 8 frame, priceless.

Unloading at "Richard Pryor's" place this morning.... He read that ad,  LOL left even him speechless in the orchard this morning.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Ernie, I think the reason you would not want to sit next to that 3rd generation California beekeeper is that he's probably feeling grouchy at this time and is likely to bite someone's head off, especially as it sounds like he has very good bees.

Jean-Marc


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*likely to bite someone's head off*

:dohk, I fully understand.
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Sit next to him*

His bees make everyone else's look like #2s


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

*Fan club*

No keith,not your pretty white boxes,the outfit that is running from Bakersfeild to Reeding with those wonderful feild run bees for $75.00.:waiting:


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom G. Laury said:


> His bees make everyone else's look like #2s


Tom, That is a crime, alot of these packages & junk boxes that should never be let in a orchard while good bees look for a home. 



P.S. #2s


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Tom, That is a crime, alot of these packages & junk boxes that should never be let in a orchard while good bees look for a home.


The problem is that our customers are growers and not beekeepers. Most are quite ignorant to what goes on in that white box but they expect good pollination.:scratch:
When I started out with my since over-grown hobby, just about every grower of just about every bee-pollinated crop that knew I had bees asked how they could judge the strength of the colonies in their orchard. I've even been asked to open other beeks hives and report back to the grower.(I declined) 
If growers don't know how to tell quality from junk, can you blame them for renting junk for a little less money?


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

*In addition*

I could have sent my bees out to the almonds this year as I now have plenty of white boxes and contacts but I'm smart enough to know that what's inside will only run down my name and keep good bees out of the field. 
If everyone made that choice there would be plenty of room for good bees.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Keith*

It is truly a crime and a sign that something is terribly wrong.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

In my neck of the woods it's a huge problem but I was under the impression that California had it's act together. Isn't grading done on all fields? Does the financial incentive keep good bees in and poor out? We don't have a grading system here so the only deciding factor for farmers is cost. As a beekeeper it's better to split as hard as you can and put smaller units out and don't be the high cost guy. In our market here, there is no room for high quality. Some growers recognize the quality but don't want to acknolwedge that it costs more to the beekeeper to produce the quality. So at the end of the day there is no financial motive to produce the highest quality hives possible. The terribly frustrating part is that we can be talking about a $5-10 difference in cost.

Jean-Marc


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

*Hives wanted?*

Just heard about several hundred hives wanted to help fill contract in southern area, (using Blue Diamond areas.) The offer was $80 for 8-frames. In past years request for last minute fill-ins were at a premium price, not a cut-rate? Seems late and low $. 

Economy, water.... 2010 should be interesting.


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Water report is out and West side is not getting any water allotments at all. This is talking to a grower friend of mine who is a huge west side farmer. Some of his friends canceled contracts with beekeepers and is dozing over some of the groves. Not a good out look at all. At least not for the 2nd of March.

On a good note I got a call Feb 12th while at the Huge Farm show in Tulare of a new Almond grower looking for bees for his small 20 acre place. It is the first year they are placing bees into this orchard. He wanted 15 ya I know odd number for pallets. But I had some on reg bottom boards. I did not have 15 hives but had a great person I have met and he covered the extra 2 pallets I needed for this grove. I should have enough hives next year to fully cover this grove. I placed 7 hives and took out a half hive to build up on the pollen. They are growing well. We placed them that weekend on Sat the 14th of Feb. And My friend placed the 2 pallets on the following tuesday on the next rain break. It rained that sunday-Wed so it was not a good time to move the bees in. But it got done the last of them on that Wed when it was sunny. The Grove had buds ready to open on the 14th of Feb and by that Thursday which was sunny and warm the grove was almost totally in full bloom. And the hives were bussing alive. I walked right up to my hives and looked at them with no protection on and I freaked out the grower. He yelled at me saying careful you will get hurt lmao. He was totally shocked I was that close looking at them. I got a good price I neg with the grower. WE got a contract signed and the rest of the money is due when we pick up. I have to call him as he said he might do half of that on the first of the month. So it was not as big when we picked up the bees. He said he would use me next year and we can work out something now for next year. 

As far as others I have talked to many still have un placed bees. As many had there contracts reduced or canceld. I was surprized to have gotten a call from this guy as he did not find me off the internet. As he does not do the internet. I was not thinking almonda would happen this year. But it did. I know he was wanting a low price at first and I talked him up to what I got him to now. And That was a good thing. Anyway I am sorry for those that dont have placements and I am sorry for those that had losses. It is going to be a rough year for everyone. Good luck for 2009/10 pollination season


Angi Harrover
Central Ca near Fresno


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

good job angi h. sounds like your doing what i call niche marketing. filling a need that bigger operations aren't. i have few hives and no desire to be a trucker so i place pollen traps on my hives this time of year for human consumption. it can be a local market that bigger operations don't care to mess with.


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

Great news Angie. I read some of your posts and knew you had been struggling, so I am glad to hear of this. Best to you.


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Ya I do that to. I need to purchase some more pollen traps. As I sold my last jar of 08 pollen the other day. I get for a one lb plastic honey jar size 20.00. I take it for my health as well. I also make propolis tincture and mouth wash as it is great for cavities and tooth infections. ANd helps take care of bad bacteria in the mouth. My mom had an infected tooth and started putting a few drops of the propolis tincture on it and after a few days it started feeling better and then the infection went away after about a week give or take a few days. She now swears by this. Anyway I will place traps on the strong hives once they are home. As I can not run to where they are placed in Almonds to open the traps every other day. I can better handle it here.


Angi





stangardener said:


> good job angi h. sounds like your doing what i call niche marketing. filling a need that bigger operations aren't. i have few hives and no desire to be a trucker so i place pollen traps on my hives this time of year for human consumption. it can be a local market that bigger operations don't care to mess with.


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks my hope is to grow. It was hard moving them all by hand when we had to rent a flat bed trailer. But I shall soon one of these days have a flat bed truck and trailer and then one of these days I will get me a used fork lift. I have faith. The good part about it is that I will have this grove for next year.

Angi


----------

